# Are We Nuts



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We are probably nuts for even considering this but I know that a few folks on Outbackers have done something similar to this before (AZThroop) and wanted to get your feedback on something.

DW and I have been considering a larger home. Well not necessarily much larger but one that has another room in it because well...in particular we recently found out that #3 is on the way!!!














We are super excited about that, needless to say! God willing, we will have another Texas Outbacker around this Thanksgiving!!! Also we have had two close encounters with Tornados in 4 years now including some damage about 4 years ago and most recently, last Thursday (the new SuperDuty has oh..300 or so hail dents in it now). A basement sounds like a pretty good idea to us. In addition, our current home has an energy rating similar to a Baghdad government building after a good dose of GW's shock and awe. Not so good.

Our water here is not great either. We don't drink it. The hardness is "off the charts" - literally. The US Dept. of the Interior has a water hardness scale that goes like this:

Soft: 0 - 1
Slightly hard: 1 - 3.5
Moderately hard: 3.5 - 7.0
Hard: 7.0 - 10.5
Very Hard: 10.5 & over

Our last water test about 6 weeks ago scored 48.
















My oldest daughter has skin problems related to the hardness and it curdling soap and it getting in her skin. DW has started making our own laundry soap because store bought stuff doesn't work well. I would just put in a softener but our genius builder buried our dadgum pressure tank about 45' from the house - about 6' under ground. Needless to say, estimates to install a softener are sky high. Ever hear of putting muriatic acid in your dishwasher? We hadn't either until the hard water destroyed our 2 previous ones. We now use lemi-shine instead...with just a bit of detergent. When I water my grass, it looks whitish. When the farmers pump the ground water really hard for the cotton, it kinda smells like rotten eggs are coming out of our faucets for a while. There are many other reasons other than our well water and a strainer for an R-rating, but on to my question.

My DW had a thought. If we build a new house, we are going to put up a metal building anyway and put the Outback and our project car into it. The new building will be big enough to accommodate a 5'er. She suggested that we go ahead and get the land and put up the metal building then just stick a 5'er in there and basically, just move all of our stuff out into the building. We'd get a well (different area this time) and septic and hook the 5'er up. We would then sell our existing home and when it does go, we could then start on the new house. We would have the metal building insulated by a company here that does spray foam insulation and on metal buildings, they use a soy based product that is a vapor, air and water barrier too. It also has a rather minimal R-value to it - 7. She thought we might just live in the 5'er and have some furniture out in the building space until the new house was done. We'd put an evaporative cooler in the building and have a couple windows and a walk door put in as an addition to the roll up door for the 5'er. There are also some financial advantages to doing it this way too which are appealing. It kinda seems like one of those "RV home base" deals now that I think about it.

So now the question...are we nuts for even considering this? Has anyone done this or anything similar to it? Will we never want to go anywhere in the 5'er again after we get into the new house?









Sure do appreciate any input you can provide.

Thanks!!!

-CC and MC


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've seen quite a few people live in their RVs on their lot while they were building a new house. There's a variety of reasons and the last person I know that did it stayed in their motorhome for about 4 months while their house was finished. They did it partly to save money and to keep people from stealing stuff from the jobsite. They had some material and tools taken and decided that they needed to be there more often to stop stuff from disappearing.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

collinsfam_tx said:


> When the farmers pump the ground water really hard for the cotton, it kinda smells like rotten eggs are coming out of our faucets for a while.
> -CC and MC


I work with the oil and gas business guys in Denver City and Seminole on a regular basis and the rotten egg smell is H2S. Not a very healthy thing to have. What city are you in and are you changing cities when you move?

Also the 5er home base idea is a good one and it would as long as it is the bosses idea you should be fine.


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

We lived in a 24' TT while we rebuilt our house after a fire back in 1992. The water and septic were already there from the house, but ended up staying in it for about 3 1/2 months. It was really tight, we got on each others nerves a lot. My advice would be to do it in the spring/summer time. At least you can get the kids outside and let them play more.

It did save us money, plus I built the house myself so it allowed me to be around the family more while I was working on our place.

Good luck with it.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

You want to talk about close quarters. We lived in a truck camper for 3 months. while we did a complete remodel of our old farm house. The only thing we had was a bathroom in the house. We made the best of it and have only fond memories of it. That was in 1972 and I was on crutches also. made it interesting to get in to the camper. We did not have AC but I cant remember thinking it was bad at all. I do agree with the thought of doing it in the spring and summer so you can take advantage of the good weather. So when I think of living in a fiver I say go for it. and enjoy.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

several of my family members have done this over the years, and Stacey and I are considering an almsot exact duplicate of your plan now. I say go for it!!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Nevermind


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

A guy here at work did this a few years back. Put in the well and septic first so you can hook up the 5'er. His wife nearly went crazy with 3 little ones, but they did survive. The insulated building would definetly help!









Good thought on the basement. I never understand why houses in the severe weather areas don't have basements.








If there is real severe weather coming in, we can even just take the kids down to the basement while asleep and then just spend the night down there. It's nice knowing you could get everyone sheltered in around a minute.









Oh yeah, and CONGRATS on the pending addition!!!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

In this economy sell your house first before you do anything! Who says home sales are so brisk these days?

Seems like your biting off quite a bit. New 5'er , new land, and new "other building" before your first house is even sold. Then add to it the stress of a new child. Wouldn't do it.

I can understand the frustration of your water condition but find it no worse then living with 5 people in a 5'er. I would guess that a home inspector could figure out your current water problem and warn potential buyers possiblly extending the sale of your existing house by an indeterminate length.

No doubt you want to get out of that current house but patience is always a virtue and when it is finally gone you'll never look back w/o a chuckle. Another thing that I found out, patience always saves you money!!!!!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> In this economy sell your house first before you do anything! Who says home sales are so brisk these days?


The economy here is good and home sales are healthy - especially those with 1 acre or more (like ours). Realtor conservatively thinks we would make a substantial amount on our current home. I appreciate your words of caution - will take them seriously.

-CC


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

First off, CONGRATULATIONS on the expansion of your family. I don't remember which member wrote it, but one of the funniest things I have read on these pages went something like this; it looks like you are going from man to man coverage to zone coverage. Hope that everything goes well for you and your family.

There have been a few that have done exactly what you are questioning and there are some that are full timers in their Outbacks. If it was me and with this economy, I would purchase the land and wait to make any building plans until you have your home on the market for a few weeks to see how well the market receives your home. As long as you have the land, you will always have a place to call home should you home sell quickly.


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

I think it is a great idea.

I'd like to get out of subdivision life and move to the country, build a house with some property. We (DW & I) have discussed it many of times but it always comes down to $$$. If DW would live in an RV for an extended period of time I'd have our house up for sale tomorrow.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, I think this is a genius idea. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, geez, Curtis, anything else going on with you????

First of all, congrats on the latest Collins family member. I would have thought you'd have figured out what caused that by now!

Second, too bad about the Super Duty. Thankfully, hail damage can be fixed relatively easily.

Third, the water issue. I knew there was a reason we didn't relocate to Lubbock Not that I'd ever considered it.

Fourth, living in the trailer. No way I would in your current Outback.

So, buying a new truck. buying a new trailer, buildng a new house, and enlarging the family...........all in the period of one year. WOW! What can I say?..............I know, it's better you than me.

If you can find the right piece of land and the right RV, I say, go for it!

Again, Congratulations.

Mark


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

How bad is the hail damage? Can paintless fix it..

Go for it you guys...

There is a Texas economy and a good one it is..

And then there is the rest of the US..

Texas is better, so what the heck do you have to lose.

Ive been to your house and you wont have any trouble selling.... Its beautiful!

Carey


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

First off, congratulations on adding a new member to the family!!
As for the other?? I'd definitely say go for it!! I've known many people who, with no intention of even keeping the travel trailer, afterwards, did the same thing, except minus the metal building. I think the metal building would be excellent.......kids could have a place to play, even in rainy weather, so nobody would be cooped up, you could keep temps from being so drastic on your 5er, etc.
For the problem of the gas, as Darlene Prevish mentioned, I would use a couple of portable electric heaters, as needed, IF needed, to keep the chill off. A 5er can be very roomy, plus, with the additional space you can use in the metal building, I think it would be a good investment.
Do what you can afford to do, but, I wouldn't put myself in a position to end up in a financial bind. However, my cousin, who lives in Texas seems to agree with you that real estate is definitely moving, there.
Good luck!!
Darlene


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sounds like a great idea if there were not a baby on the way. That part will depend upon your ability to tolerate the close quarters with the new little person. Good Luck


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I was trying to get the initial post up and honestly just didn't think about adding this but to clarify - this is something we are considering doing *after* the 5th member of Collinsfam_TX arrives. Our general timeframe is to look at doing this when forthcoming blessing is about a year old (or older) and not "non-stop" dependent on Momma and Daddy. Probably something like 18-24 months from now. If we find a piece of land, we might go ahead and get it and hang onto it until we are ready. We were just curious as to whether or not this idea was just completely nuts or not









-CC


----------



## Calliope (Mar 12, 2009)

Congrats on the new baby!

I can't give any advice about living in the TT while you build, but I do have some possible suggestions for the water problems. We had water that was rated by Culligan at 50 grains of hardness, exactly what you're talking about. We added a sediment filter at the inlet for water on the house, added a water softener, and added a reverse osmosis filter under the sink for drinking and cooking water which held 2.5 gallons. When we sold that house the realtor said he wouldn't have even contracted our house if we hadn't made those improvements, and they only cost about $500. We did all the work ourselves. Our water and dishwasher, washing machine, etc was so much better!

As far as the sulfur smell goes, we get that occasionally in our current house. Our friend who is a plumber suggested we pour about 1/2 gallon of bleach down the well when it gets bad. It does help. Apparently in our case the smell is caused by some sort of harmless bacteria living in the well and the bleach takes care of it for a few months at a time. We're down to 1/4 gallon every 2-3 months now. It does smell a little like a swimming pool for a week or so, but that sure beats the nasty sulfur smell!

Best of luck with your upcoming decisions.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

My wife would never go for that. I don't think I could handle that small of an area with the wife and 3 kids either. Would be nice opportunity to build your dream home though. Good luck!


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Curtis,
I found your post! Having just lived in ours, by myself for eight months, I can say it wasn't too bad the first couple of months, but it did tend to get a little claustrophobic after awhile. If you had a time-frame and could try to stick to it, it wouldn't be too bad. I think having the extra space with the new building/garage would be a help.

Just like others have said, you wouldn't be the first to do it. Some friends of our did the exact same thing. They bought a used trailer, put in the well, septic and electric and then moved on to the property while they built the house. The DH actually took a sabatical and worked around the clock to get it done.

I will say that you will have a lot memories (good and not so good!), but years from now it will all seem like a great time. You can sit around at Christmas talking about it!

Whatever you choose, Good Luck!!

Jim (AZthroop)


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Been there and done that. Lived in a 25Ft (7 1/2 foot wide) Aerolite with a 1 year old for two months while our house was being finished. If we hadn't owned a trailer at the time I'm not sure what we would have done.

I say go for it.

Wayne


----------

